# Can't come out to play



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

If anyone posted a question or sent an email and I have not responded I apologize as I am very short of time to come out to play today (monday).I am not ignoring it, just have to go. Will try to come back later or will be in tomorrow.Thanks for your patience.And if you did not post anything somehwere that I missed or sent an email that is unanswered...nevermind.







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

When the cats away the mice will play


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I see!!!People DC'ing their own meds, climbing into bomb bays....







What's a daddy to do?


----------

